# Avatar



## MajoR_TokE (Dec 28, 2006)

I could use some more space for a really cool avatar 135KB. You will love it!


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought 2.0 kb was pretty small myself, or was it 19 kb. No matter still small, but when you have thousands of members, your server space gets filled quick!


----------

